# Rob's Jon Boat Modifications



## rob (Sep 3, 2008)

So this is the thread that I'll be using to track my progress with the mods I make to my boat. It will be slow to update for awhile but I figured it would be a good idea to get this going now. I guess I should start with a little background history first, so here we go!

*Background*: This is my first boat... Ever. From what I can tell this is a 12' Aluminum V-Hull Jon Boat (Lonestar) that was built in 1972. The boat came with a trailer, some pedestal seats, a 17lb Minn-Kota trolling motor, some ancient PFD's and pre-built deck. I took it out for the first time on Labor day. It was NOT cheap to launch but it was our maiden voyage and would be the only opportunity we would get for 2 weeks (when I say we... I am referring to myself and my girlfriend's 12yr old son). We had no anchor, no dock lines, or anything else. We ended up using a cinder block for an anchor and some cheap cotton rope for our dock lines. We still had fun though, and caught a few fish... 

Current image of the boat as of 09/02/2008:






*Goals*: 


Outboard Motor: Currently we only have 17lb thrust trolling motor. It doesn't really have enough... umphh to get us anywhere worthwhile. I'm hoping to find something between a 5hp - 9.8hp. I'll need to do some more research to find out exactly how big I can go safely but I'm thinking my range would definitely be plenty enough to get us around.

Trolling Motor: Relatively soon I think I am going to upgrade the trolling motor to something between a 30-50lb thrust. It really depends on my budget though. I'd like to get the outboard first, which is why I have it listed first.

New Paint: The boat could use a new paint job. We're going to replace the deck so we'll strip the current decking out, strip the paint and give it a fresh new paint job. Not sure what color yet though. This is going to be a tricky step though. I want to do it before it gets too cold (causes issues with the paint setting) but at the same time I don't want to strip the boat down during a time period where we can still utilize it... Undecided on the color as of now. 

Electrical/Lights: Once I have an outboard on it, I'm going to need lighting for sure. I'd like to build a central wiring terminal with controls, and have a few plug-ins around the boat for use with handhelds. I'm sure some of this is going to depend on the next goal I have listed...

New Deck: The current deck is not to my liking at all. It is very bulky and not laid out in way that I think is very efficient. I'm hoping to reduce some of the weight by going with a lighter frame and deck material, but that is stuff I'll need to work out. I was originally thinking that I would add a 3rd seat to the boat but the more I think about it... The more I don't think a 12' boat is well suited for 3 people. I'll be posting sketches of the ideas I have for this in the next few weeks, and as the project progresses. This is something I want to get nailed down before I start on the work.

Another view of the boat, from a different angle:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 3, 2008)

:WELCOME: aboard


----------



## ben2go (Sep 3, 2008)

:WELCOME: 

Great boat to start with.Before choosing an outboard,check with the lakes you will be on for horse power limits and if 2 strokes have been banned.I recently went back to a lake I fished growing up and they raised the horse power limit to 15HP and banned all 2 strokes with no exceptions.I believe 9 to 10HP would be good for your boat.Don't over look the 5HP Briggs N Stratton 4 stroke outboard.They can be bought new for $600 to $900 with a 3 gallon fuel tank and fuel line.I talk to a guy with one on a 1232 flat bottom jon and he loves it.Pushes 2 people,boat and gear pretty good,he said.Good luck with the build and enjoy the fishing.


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Aboard mate


----------



## Zum (Sep 3, 2008)

Great advise there on checking the lakes for hp and if 2 strokes are aloud.Nice boat,have fun with it.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## russ010 (Sep 4, 2008)

take your time in adding mods - the more you save up, the better you can build to suit your needs. A 9-10 hp should push you pretty good too. 

I've got a 1232 flat bottom that I've got a 34lb transom mount, with a 45lb bow mount TM on, and those things working together scoot me along pretty good in electric only lakes. 

I wouldn't go smaller than 45lb thrust if you can afford it - then run 2 batteries in parallel to get more trolling time. If you can hold out for a little while cash wise, the extra $$$ will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2008)

HI rob,

Great little boat. Love the goals and the order you are planning on doing them in. Get the biggest Trolling motor you can afford in my opinion. 55 pounds is the highest you can go with 1 battery. That will pull that boat no problem. Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## smoody (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Rob. nice rig. 

To save some time/labor you don't have to strip all the paint from the boat, just scuff it with a fine grit sandpaper and put self etching primer on it, then put a few finish coats. even if you decide to strip it use the self etching primer. 

Another thing is when you redo your casting deck, if its in your budget use aluminum angle for bracing, will last forever. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have the same style and length of boat as yours. They are great little boats.....I've added quite a few things to mine. I've always thought about decking mine out, but I don't know what that would do to the stability.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice boats.I am hoping my next boat will be like those, but in the 1448 size, or a little bigger.


----------



## rob (Sep 22, 2008)

Tonight I started removing the decking and underlying framing. Whomever did the initial installation over engineered this sucker something fierce. I'm guessing that there is easily 200+ lbs of wood on this boat. The boat is only rated at 605lbs (I was able to see the capacity plate after removing the decking)!

The transom could be rebuilt. The thing is... I've never done this before. Would ply would be sufficient or should I find a solid wood? If I'm looking at solid wood what should I be looking for?

The stern bench seat has some serious abuse. I'm thinking about making plywood bench seat overs though. Regardless... I might want to sell this boat at some point, any tips for repairing the damage?

I have pics. I'll post them tonight. I just wanted to get the questions out there without distracting anyone. I am planning on taking her out this weekend for a little bit so I'm looking forward to that. I think after that trip, I'll have a better idea of what I want to do modification wise.

I'm already scheming for a 14' or 16' boat though...


----------



## rob (Sep 22, 2008)

Pics of my progress in removing old decking, and some of the issues I described above. You can click the images to enlarge them.

Here is the boat with one of the seats removed and the start of my removing the old decking. The decking was apparently constructed of pressure treated 2x4s for the frame, and 3/4" deck boards.






Here's a shot of the transom, which I believe is original. It seems sturdy enough but shows obvious signs of wear and tear. I'm hoping to rebuild it this winter.






Here's the L-brace for the transom. I apologize if that isn't the proper terminology. My question is... Shouldn't the lip be facing the other way, as to support the wood? It just seems... backwards. Also, as you can see, it has been damaged. I think I'll have a new one fabricated for the boat.





Here's a few of the stern seat and the damage it took. I'm thinking that this shouldn't be too difficult to fix but I honestly don't know... Any suggestions?





Another, close-up shot of the damage:




This is how far I got before I call it a night. Tomorrow the rest will come out and the clean-up begins. I'm going to guess that I freed up about 200lbs. I'd like to weigh the wood just to find out.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 22, 2008)

i do not know why but your pics aren't showing up.I tried refreshing but still nothing.


----------



## rob (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmm, they show up for me.... Odd. You can go to my website and see them there as well:

https://www.robhough.com/cpg149/thumbnails.php?album=34


----------



## ben2go (Sep 22, 2008)

rob said:


> Hmm, they show up for me.... Odd. You can go to my website and see them there as well:
> 
> https://www.robhough.com/cpg149/thumbnails.php?album=34




Thanks.I had Mozillia FireFox crash earlier today and now everything is acting funny.Ran all my anti virus related software.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Sep 23, 2008)

rob said:


> Shouldn't the lip be facing the other way, as to support the wood? It just seems... backwards. Also, as you can see, it has been damaged. I think I'll have a new one fabricated for the boat.



Turning the angle around will not add any more support to your transom. As a matter of fact I have one boat without any bottom support at all and have ran a heavy 15 hp 4 stroker on it with no problem. I would suggest however, if you are gonna put some power on it, to add an angled support from the floor to the transom.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, that _is_ some over-kill on the wood they used! Is there foam inside that rear seat that's damaged? If you know a good welder, they could probably cap the seat with some new metal (thicker) and bolt your seat to it. Gonna be a great project! 8)


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 27, 2008)

Why are you worried about the seat? Aren't you going to cover it up anyway?

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 27, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Why are you worried about the seat? Aren't you going to cover it up anyway?
> 
> ST


i agree just deck over it dont waste the money welding it you wont never see it


----------



## rob (Sep 27, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> SlimeTime said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you worried about the seat? Aren't you going to cover it up anyway?
> ...




Eh, sorry - just not a big fan of security through obscurity. Besides... I don't have any plans to run the deck back quite that far anyways.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 28, 2008)

than i would weld it, just mention it because some people want to save money .if they was ten people asking the same guestion five off the ten would want to save money, five would not. i would fix it if it was my boat but that is me .


----------



## rob (Sep 28, 2008)

I hear ya there.

There are several things that need the boats attention first though. The transom is in real bad shape, so that is going to take priority right now. Once I have that squared away I'll figure out what needs to get done next.


----------

